# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Help! Need picture resizer

## shell

I'm hoping someone can recommend a picture resizer that works with windows 7. I just realized I never downloaded a resizer on my laptop and the powertoy that I used on my desktop doesn't work with windows 7. Would really appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!

----------


## Rob

Try this link...

http://download.cnet.com/FastStone-P...ml?tag=mncol;6

----------


## shell

Thanks Rob!
I"m going to try it now.

----------


## Rambo

here is one by Microsoft (still calling it a Power Toy...lol)
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Free-...d-120820.shtml

----------


## Rob

Rambo is mistaken, the resizer he posted a link for IS NOT from Microsoft, but a "clone" of the Microsoft version. Microsoft has not released a version of their Powertoy resizer yet...

----------


## Debbie

Got one for MAC?

thanks!

----------

